# Chances of my embies making it to blast??



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, 
Wen i had my icsi Jan/Feb i had 2 9 cell embies transfered on day 3 but i had a bfn, i was told they were excellent quality.
Iam now on oestrogen tablets to build up my lining ready for fet, and i cant help wondering if any of my embies will make it to blastocyst stage. 
I lk to hear your views on the chances of my 8   embies making it to blast (I know not all will make it)

Thanks Jenna xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi hun 

goodluck with your frosties as you can see from my signature i had an abandoned cycle and all my frosties were froze 

all 10 of them i then went on to have 2 replaced which ended in a bfn   so of the remaining 8 all grade 2 so not top 

grade i decided to go to blast its very hard waiting on daily phone calls   but in the end i ended up with 2 lovely blasts 

although it did end in a bfn   but if i had the chance again i would do the same as now i know my embies can make it to 

blast   your embies have a good chance hun  

another thing the 6 of mine that didnt make it to blast i could of had replaced and wasted money so in a way your 

saving money goodluck hun


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for your reply hun, hope i get more soon to put my mind at rest.  

I know wat u mean about putting them bak before the blastocyst it really is pot luck i think! At least u know wen u have a blastocyst transfered u had the strongest put bak! 
Sorry it didn't work for u, i wish u loads of luck with your test this time hope u get a bfp
Jenna x


----------



## dasiy (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Jenna, 

I've just had a FET - I only had 5 frosties left, but we took them to blasts. It was a big gamble as my clinic won't usually do it with less than 6 - but we'd had two earlier transfers that ended in BFN so just wanted to know if the embryos could make it that far. 

It is hard to wait each day for a call ... but to be honest it's not any worse than waiting in the 2ww, and at least you do get to find out each day what's happening!

We ended up with one blast and one at the stage before blast - we could have waited one more day but as these 2 were by far the best we had them put back at that stage anyway. 

Don't know the result yet, but I'm really glad we did it this way. At least you know you are giving a good embryo a shot ...

Good luck

Daisy x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi daisy,
Thanks for reply!
wat happened to your other 3 embryo's wat stage did they get to?
Just want to wish u loads for luck for your test wen will u be doin it?
Jenna xx


----------



## dasiy (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Jenna, 

My other 3 slowed right down - they were only 7, 6, and 5 cells on day 5, so they had basically stopped developing. 

They all looked identical when they were defrosted so it just goes to show you can't tell which is best. 

I'm testing a week today - have been positive up until now but am starting to feel the pressure! It's our 3rd try and I can't face more failure ... but, trying to hope for the best!

Where are you up to with the cycle? 

Daisy x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, 
It is really pot luck ain't it?   All u can do really is hold on to the hope     2ww is definitely the worst part   but i suppose wen it comes to our embryo's coming out of the freezer its going to be hard waiting to c if they survive and develop.
  
I found it gets worse in 2nd week of 2ww and that's wen it begins to drag i found (knicker checking, analysing every symptom etc)  wont be long thou   looking back now thou on my last treatment it just seemed to go so quick from start to finish but at the time it don't does it?

At the moment iam on oestrogen tablets to build my lining i started them on 19th, i started on 2mg for 4 days, i start on 4mg today for 5 days then i increase to 6 mg. I got a scan nxt thur if all well they'll bring our embryo's out on 2nd (Monday) and hopefully I'll get to have 2 blasts put bak on 6th (Fri)   I just hope they survive!

I really wish u loads of luck keep me posted  
Take care Jenna xx


----------

